# Moving to Foz Do Arelho



## beamishbum (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello all,

My partner and I, son and dog are moving to the Foz do Arelho hopefully in the next couple of months for a 6 month trail period.

We've been to Foz several times before and really like it, our main concern is schools for our 2 year old son. Do you know of any kindergartens/nurseries and future schooling in the local area that would be suitable for our little one.

It would be great to hear from you and anyone that has any useful information that would aid us in this new adventure.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Fran & Brendan


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Let me point out the legal bit to get accepted into state and most private care or education system you must be Residents, it's a requirement to register Residence by your 4 month in Portugal, many people don't seem to consider this when they plan 6 month trips/stays as officially re UK you lose your UK Residents rights when A) you register Residence in Portugal & B) if you leave UK for +3 months unless you've been seconded for work.

There are certainly paid Kindergardens in area and Pre-schools start between 3-5


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

It's been a while since I had those worries and concerns but I'd suggest considering when you are to start your six months and tie in with the start of a school year and perhaps not rock up just as the summer hols start.

I'm not sure how schooling works here but when my boy was in Spain his school (not pre-school age) started at just after eight in the morning and then they had a 2+1/2 hour long lunch, because of the heat I guess, and then back to school until just before six pm. That is a long day and you have to factor in child collection for this lunch period too. But like I say, it might be different here.

Best wishes


----------



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi Beamishbum,
We moved to just West of Torres Vedras in March this year and have a 6 year old, 4½ year old and a 1 year old, so I know a bit about the schooling now (not an expert though!).
My 6 and 4 year old started more or less straight away in a local 'large' primary school. All the individual village primary schools had shut last June/July and all children in the Freguesia, up to 10 years now go to this one. Children can start pre-school at 3 years and what we would class as primary school from 6-10 years - this is statutory. 
To enroll the children into pre-school, we needed several forms. From memory we needed a social security number, NIF number, Centre de Saude number, doctors certificate, 2 recent photos - please feel free to add anything else I've forgotten! 
I know we had to go to several different places and back again to get all the paperwork we needed, as to get one number you need another one first etc and we had to go to the main 'secondary' school to enroll them in the local pre-school.

Re the school times, here it is 9:15 - 3:15 with a later collection time or bus drop off option if required (and paid for). Lunch is provided in the school. It's a cooked lunch and costs 1.46 euros daily. This is paid via monthly invoices at multibancos (atm machines). I believe lunch is 1 hour from 12:30 where we are.

I haven't got any knowledge of pre-schools in Foz do Arelho, but their maybe people who can help if you have facebook and look on the Silver Coast Families page.

Good luck with the move - hope it all goes smoothly for you


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi, I am in Nadadouro (right next to Foz do Arelho). 

I see a daycare at the roundabout by the beech and there is a primary school on the main road from the beech up to the town. It's a cute building. Afraid I don't know about the school system.

Escola Básica da Foz do Arelho, Caldas da Rainha


----------

